# Mac friendly search engine?



## PowermacG4_450 (Apr 26, 2002)

can someone recommend a mac friendly search engine? 

I like yahoo... but, im sick of most of yahoos features NOT working on a mac.... 

a big company like yahoo, you would think I could use windows media player on my mac and view videos at yahoo.... 

No such thing. 

this is getting real old... 

If not mac friendly, could someone recommend a good search engine I may like? Ive used yahoo and hate to change, but.. they p me off.


----------



## rliebsch (Apr 26, 2002)

I got ymessenger, i got *sigh*Windows Media Player, 
and it all werks fine for me.

Course, I use a search engine to search for sites with information....


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

http://www.google.com

A search engine without all the garbage.


----------



## dricci (Apr 26, 2002)

google.com works for me, it's basically what Yahoo licenecs for results. So consider it a low-fat alternative. Yahoo has turned into bloatware.


----------



## set128 (Apr 29, 2002)

For mac?
Here it is:
http://www.google.com/mac


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 29, 2002)

Ahh, thanks!  How did you find this?


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, dumb question, but have to ask. 

whats the difference in the google.com, and google.com/mac  sites?

thanks. 

ps. Ive been using google nearly a week... I like it! 

used yahoo for years.... im officially using google now. 

I agree... yahoo has tons of stuff I dont use or need.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PowermacG4_450 _
> *Ok, dumb question, but have to ask.
> 
> whats the difference in the google.com, and google.com/mac  sites?
> *


google.com/mac finds everything Mac related.
There is also http://www.google.com/bsd

More here:
http://www.google.com/options/specialsearches.html

There were also some funpages with all writings in google having hacker slang (1337, you know), or elmer fudd, but I don't know the urls anymore


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 29, 2002)

From the link provided, I found http://www.google.com/help/customize.html which tells you how to search in Elmer Fudd if you want...

Note:  It's the Interface language you're changing (it took me a minute to find it) on the preferences page. You can also choose fun interface languages like Pig Latin, Hacker, Klingon...


----------



## Koelling (May 4, 2002)

I loved it in 9, but it really lots it's edge. It's slow for web and returns as many results as google does. 

For searching my hard drive I usually open an terminal and 'locate file' Or I just got this really sweet utility called Locator .7 which is fast (once you have indexed the locate database of course). Plus it does removable media. I'm guessing all that stuff is in the CLI locate but with the gui it makes it really easy.


----------



## macguy17 (May 5, 2002)

I've been using google for a long time.....
And the url for all the languages is
http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en
scroll down to the bottom.


----------

